# Can someone ID him for me please?



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, so I posted the story of how I got this guy today...no one really answered that post in Betta Chat...however, I still would like to know what he is if anyone can help with an ID..thank you!
View attachment 64564


View attachment 64565


View attachment 64566


View attachment 64567


View attachment 64568


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks Delta Tail to me. Love him. Remember everything looks Delta to me.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

im pretty new but from what ive seen on the forum i agree about the delta tail


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's a couple more pics..
View attachment 64578


View attachment 64579


View attachment 64580


View attachment 64581


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

What a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> What a beautiful boy!!!


Thanks Candice!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

So whats the name for this beauty going to be??


----------



## shi (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks more Fan-shaped than Delta ouo But pretty nonetheless, so ethereal


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Here's a couple more pics..
> View attachment 64578


judging by that picture, and my suspicions about his dorsal and anal fins, i think he might actually be a doubletail whose tail just isn't split all the way down. look at his wide body, the central notch and the long symmetrical dorsal and anal.

75% sure he's an unsplit DT.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> So whats the name for this beauty going to be??


I don't know yet...I'm searching more "b' names now lol..why break with tradition! ha ha


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

shi said:


> Looks more Fan-shaped than Delta ouo But pretty nonetheless, so ethereal


Thanks Shi...yeah, I'm still not sure what type he would be..but man, I am so in love already...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> judging by that picture, and my suspicions about his dorsal and anal fins, i think he might actually be a doubletail whose tail just isn't split all the way down. look at his wide body, the central notch and the long symmetrical dorsal and anal.
> 
> 75% sure he's an unsplit DT.


Thanks HGT...I really don't know how to classify him...I thought maybe the split was just a bite..but still have no idea lol.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I still can't believe I got him for $3.98 lol


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I would say Super Delta or Halfmoon. It looks like there's a lot of fin there to spread when he flares.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> I would say Super Delta or Halfmoon. It looks like there's a lot of fin there to spread when he flares.


Exactly what I was thinking...I'm gonna get a pic of him flaring and spreading and maybe we can answer this mystery...I'm so happy with him..he is eating and responding to me already...very cool.


----------



## joel bettas (Dec 31, 2011)

beautifulll


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That bowl looks awfully small and cold.


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

@ ChoclateBetta, not a very necessary comment. It's obviously a temporary bowl!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> That bowl looks awfully small and cold.


You know choclate...i'm really tired of you..my ignore feature is now going to be used...I'm done. You might want to read my signature and put it into practice.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

joel bettas said:


> beautifulll


Thank you Joel!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> I still can't believe I got him for $3.98 lol


pretty boy! I got my "multi-color" crowntail boy for $5.00 at walmart (I know, I know) and I remember thinking I had never seen one like him before, so maybe I got a "steal" of my own. I sure think so  keep us posted on your name choice. I went with Sushi thinking it was cute and original but I guess I wasnt the only one with that thought. My next one is gonna be "chumlee" hahahah dont know why but it makes me laugh. I guess cuz I like chumlee from pawn stars plus its a play on the word chum-bait. my father in law loves to fish and hes always threatening to use Sushi as bait b/c hes so "flashy" (only kidding though!)


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> pretty boy! I got my "multi-color" crowntail boy for $5.00 at walmart (I know, I know) and I remember thinking I had never seen one like him before, so maybe I got a "steal" of my own. I sure think so  keep us posted on your name choice. I went with Sushi thinking it was cute and original but I guess I wasnt the only one with that thought. My next one is gonna be "chumlee" hahahah dont know why but it makes me laugh. I guess cuz I like chumlee from pawn stars plus its a play on the word chum-bait. my father in law loves to fish and hes always threatening to use Sushi as bait b/c hes so "flashy" (only kidding though!)


Thanks sareena! I got five of my guys from Walmart, and actually I saw a unique one there the other day, and was going to go look for him, but had to go to Pet Supplies Plus for my heaters...I'm so glad I did! I love the name chumlee, so cute! I haven't got his name yet..I'm still looking into all the "b" names....I think if I get anymore after this I'm going to have to start another letter lol!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

View attachment 64620


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not get what you mean by that? I am sorry I offended you.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

P.S. I do have buissness here. I can not wait to see him when your fish sparks up from your proper care.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Coming in a tad late on this thread....but I have to comment; hes STUNNING! What a fantastic find! I'm SO jealous......don't be surprised if he suddenly goes missing.  lol.

Judging by that last pic it looks as if hes got a full 180 degree HM spread! Congrats! xD I don't really see anything DT about his form....that little rip/nip'll heal up soon enough I'm sure. 
Color-wise he looks like hes got some butterfly going on there....and I think he may just be a Multi. xD He might have some Salamander in there somewhere, but I'm not sure if he'd be classified as one....


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> View attachment 64620


 that IS a pretty boy..the hard part is coming up with a name to match thier beauty thats also masculine, it would be so much easier if the females were the more ornate ones ya know....google is your friend though  lemmie know what u come up with!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Coming in a tad late on this thread....but I have to comment; hes STUNNING! What a fantastic find! I'm SO jealous......don't be surprised if he suddenly goes missing.  lol.
> 
> Judging by that last pic it looks as if hes got a full 180 degree HM spread! Congrats! xD I don't really see anything DT about his form....that little rip/nip'll heal up soon enough I'm sure.
> Color-wise he looks like hes got some butterfly going on there....and I think he may just be a Multi. xD He might have some Salamander in there somewhere, but I'm not sure if he'd be classified as one....


Hey dragonfish thanks so much! I was looking at other pics and I think he is def a HM too...I was wondering on the coloring and thought butterfly also! I def got a great deal then lol. Yeah, it looked to me like he just had a chunk missing too..probably bitten or a travel injury..either way, he will be healed in no time. He had already settled in great...comes to me, eats etc. I'm so blessed to have found him.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Sure thing! 
Haha, you got a fantastic deal! xD I'm _so_ jealous, hes such a lovey little guy....I especially love his little 'lips' in the second set of pictures. And he sounds like he has a totally adorable personality! I just love it when they settle right in and make themselves at home, don't you? Makes me feel like I'm doing it right. xDD
Yeah, looks like he probably took a little nip out of his tail....not surprising from a larger-finned boy stuck in a little cup. I see it all the time, I think for the most part its a combination of stress and seeing their colorful fins 'chasing' them in such a small space, lol. The last boy I brought home like that is turning out to be a bitter though....but he had more nips when I brought him home then your guy, so hopefully you have better luck! 
You'll definitely have to post pics in a couple of weeks or so and show how hes healed.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Sure thing!
> Haha, you got a fantastic deal! xD I'm _so_ jealous, hes such a lovey little guy....I especially love his little 'lips' in the second set of pictures. And he sounds like he has a totally adorable personality! I just love it when they settle right in and make themselves at home, don't you? Makes me feel like I'm doing it right. xDD
> Yeah, looks like he probably took a little nip out of his tail....not surprising from a larger-finned boy stuck in a little cup. I see it all the time, I think for the most part its a combination of stress and seeing their colorful fins 'chasing' them in such a small space, lol. The last boy I brought home like that is turning out to be a bitter though....but he had more nips when I brought him home then your guy, so hopefully you have better luck!
> You'll definitely have to post pics in a couple of weeks or so and show how hes healed.


Omgosh aren't his little blue lips so cute? I didn't notice until I got the pics onto my computer and got a good look..he's so freakin' cute lol. I am also hoping it was "cup stress" and that he is not a biter...I have two of those already...He seems pretty happy swimming around today...still haven't decided if I am dividing the 10g for him and another male, or using the 10 for a sorority...then he would be going into Bella's 2.5...so many decisions lol.
I can't wait to take more pics of him...today, tomorrow, next week lol..his colors are just amazing!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> that IS a pretty boy..the hard part is coming up with a name to match thier beauty thats also masculine, it would be so much easier if the females were the more ornate ones ya know....google is your friend though  lemmie know what u come up with!


Yes, all of my fishes names have meaning...for example "Beau Bryce"...Beau of course means, "handsome" and Bryce means "freckled or speckled" lol...so, it takes me a while to find the right one...my most recent VT is "Brady Bliss" meaning, spirited happiness...yup. I'm nuts for names.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Omgosh aren't his little blue lips so cute? I didn't notice until I got the pics onto my computer and got a good look..he's so freakin' cute lol. I am also hoping it was "cup stress" and that he is not a biter...I have two of those already...He seems pretty happy swimming around today...still haven't decided if I am dividing the 10g for him and another male, or using the 10 for a sorority...then he would be going into Bella's 2.5...so many decisions lol.
> I can't wait to take more pics of him...today, tomorrow, next week lol..his colors are just amazing!


SO adorable!! <3 Lol, I just love it when they have those little lips....I'm such a sucker for a betta with lips. xD <3 That and colored pectorals as oppose to the usual clear...it just looks like they have tiny little hands waving at you all the time! :lol:
Ahh biters....I was lucky for a while with this group of bettas, the most that ever happened was Ciel taking a tiny chunk out of his tail while I was away for a week.....but then I brought home the troublemaker, Legolas, who has now decided he wants to be a PK....and Mephisto suddenly decided he had too much tail out of nowhere....and Merlin decided he'd take a few nips out of HIS tail(not surprising though, hes an HMDT with some massive finnage going on). Sigh....
Well I certainly hope its just cup stress! It'd be such a shame if he was a biter, though he'd still have amazing colors either way. 
Ahh, so many decisions! xD Lol, I don't think I could be much help there...
Haha, do a picture log! Take a few pics of him every day and them put them all together to show his progression as he settles in/grows.  I did that with Ciel when he was marbling....I still need to post those pictures....xD


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> SO adorable!! <3 Lol, I just love it when they have those little lips....I'm such a sucker for a betta with lips. xD <3 That and colored pectorals as oppose to the usual clear...it just looks like they have tiny little hands waving at you all the time! :lol:
> Ahh biters....I was lucky for a while with this group of bettas, the most that ever happened was Ciel taking a tiny chunk out of his tail while I was away for a week.....but then I brought home the troublemaker, Legolas, who has now decided he wants to be a PK....and Mephisto suddenly decided he had too much tail out of nowhere....and Merlin decided he'd take a few nips out of HIS tail(not surprising though, hes an HMDT with some massive finnage going on). Sigh....
> Well I certainly hope its just cup stress! It'd be such a shame if he was a biter, though he'd still have amazing colors either way.
> Ahh, so many decisions! xD Lol, I don't think I could be much help there...
> Haha, do a picture log! Take a few pics of him every day and them put them all together to show his progression as he settles in/grows.  I did that with Ciel when he was marbling....I still need to post those pictures....xD


Buddy Blue, my CT and my female Cambodian VT, Bella, are the only two I have NOT had tail issues with...Beau and Brady both wrecked their tails the week I put them in a divided tank together...Brady actually lost a whole chunk..Beau's not as bad. My dragon scale delta, Bali, had a bit of tail missing when I got him, and he just kept at that same section..he is doing better since putting him into the planted, divided 10 with my other VT, Bandit..who had just started tearing at the end of HIS tail..sigh..I'm hoping both of those two will leave their tails alone now that they have a new environment and more room. So, with the empty 10g...if I divide it I was gonna put the new guy and Buddy in there, and move Bella to Buddy's 5g..but, Buddy has been in that tank since day one, and as I said, has not had ANY issues, not stress, tail biting or illness, so I'm thinking moving him now, not a good idea. I could divide it for the new guy, still unnamed lol..and get another one! Or I could just put Bella in there, plant it, and makes a sorority at a later time...sigh...I don't know yet lol.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Yes, all of my fishes names have meaning...for example "Beau Bryce"...Beau of course means, "handsome" and Bryce means "freckled or speckled" lol...so, it takes me a while to find the right one...my most recent VT is "Brady Bliss" meaning, spirited happiness...yup. I'm nuts for names.


The name Brodie means "ditch or muddy place" and since so many people think bettas come from mud puddles that might be a good one....lemmie see if I can find a middle name with a B that would coordinate


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

BENING	Indonesian	Clear water


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> The name Brodie means "ditch or muddy place" and since so many people think bettas come from mud puddles that might be a good one....lemmie see if I can find a middle name with a B that would coordinate


I actually have Brodie on my list of possibles! Middle names right now, maybe Baha meaning "brilliant"...or Beck, meaning "dweller by the brook"...Hmmm...maybe Brodie Bourne? Bourne means, "from the stream"...lol...this takes me so long.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhh, such frustrating little things they can be, taring their big beautiful tails....they're still loveable of course, but its always frustrating to see your poor boys fins in tatters. Dx
Thankfully Merlin is not as bad as he could be, or I'd expect him to be for the amount of finnage he has...just a nip here and there, and it usually heals quite quickly. Ironically the two Deltas are worse then my huge-finned DTHM. xDDD
I'm hoping that a cave will help Legolas though...Mephisto....I don't even know what his problem is. xD Hes been in the same place since I got him, haven't moved anything or changed anything, theres too much algae on the divider for him to see Bruce....Sigh. Such a silly thing he is....

Ahhh, all the choices!! Lol, there is so much you could do! xD Best of luck deciding!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> I actually have Brodie on my list of possibles! Middle names right now, maybe Baha meaning "brilliant"...or Beck, meaning "dweller by the brook"...Hmmm...maybe Brodie Bourne? Bourne means, "from the stream"...lol...this takes me so long.


I like both of those middle names  did u see my 2nd post directly under the brodie one with a possible middle name?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I like the name "Bayou" too..maybe a middle name


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

DragonFish said:


> Ahhh, such frustrating little things they can be, taring their big beautiful tails....they're still loveable of course, but its always frustrating to see your poor boys fins in tatters. Dx
> Thankfully Merlin is not as bad as he could be, or I'd expect him to be for the amount of finnage he has...just a nip here and there, and it usually heals quite quickly. Ironically the two Deltas are worse then my huge-finned DTHM. xDDD
> I'm hoping that a cave will help Legolas though...Mephisto....I don't even know what his problem is. xD Hes been in the same place since I got him, haven't moved anything or changed anything, theres too much algae on the divider for him to see Bruce....Sigh. Such a silly thing he is....
> 
> Ahhh, all the choices!! Lol, there is so much you could do! xD Best of luck deciding!


Yeah, it seems the DTs and VTs are really the tail biters around here..and Buddy has the most finnage being a CT..go figure. You can see the chunk missing from Bali's tail in my avatar


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> I like both of those middle names  did u see my 2nd post directly under the brodie one with a possible middle name?


Oh yeah I did lol...sorry..good one too. I'm thinking maybe "Brodie Bayou Betta"??? I'm so fussy lol


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like that alot  keep us posted tho!!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> I like that alot  keep us posted tho!!!


LOL...thanks for all your wonderful suggestions...I'm pretty sure he's Brodie..but who knows.


----------

